# Rent or buy a car?



## Danielle607 (Dec 31, 2015)

Hi everyone, my family and I are moving to Dubai over the summer and have been looking at our options regarding a car. Is it best to buy a used car, rent, or lease? I don't want to get to the end of our time in Dubai in about 5 years from now and be stuck with a car that I can't sell so we are thinking of leasing one from a dealership. Opinions?


----------



## twowheelsgood (Feb 21, 2013)

Its entirely personal choice - you'll find people rabidly on eitehr side of the choice, who will tell you the other people are idiots.

There's no doubt that if you get a decent second hand car, and it lasts then you'll be better off - particularly at the moment when so many people are leaving Dubai. On the other hand if you get a lemon which becomes a maintenance nightmare you're stuffed 

Leasing works out more expensively but gives you surety of what it wil cost and you'll never have to worry about insurance, registration and servicing at all as they will normally collect and loan you a car while its away.

Personally I lease because I have better things to do than to look after a car and worry about it.


----------



## Bigjimbo (Oct 28, 2010)

twowheelsgood said:


> Its entirely personal choice - you'll find people rabidly on eitehr side of the choice, who will tell you the other people are idiots.
> 
> There's no doubt that if you get a decent second hand car, and it lasts then you'll be better off - particularly at the moment when so many people are leaving Dubai. On the other hand if you get a lemon which becomes a maintenance nightmare you're stuffed
> 
> ...


If only there was someone on the forum who leased vehicles..... From one of the bigger and better organised agencies....


----------



## Danielle607 (Dec 31, 2015)

Thanks for your reply. What agency or dealership do you lease from?


----------



## TallyHo (Aug 21, 2011)

The most cost effective way to have a car in Dubai is to buy a mid-range Japanese car, 2-3 years old and drive it for no more than 4-5 years, selling it when it's 7-8 years old. For a family, look into the Pajeros or Prados. 

Excellent mileage, excellent reliability, servicing/repairs post-warranty are cheaper than other brands and you will always be able to sell it, and quickly at that too. 

But it's not 100% risk free as no car ownership is. Owning anything else, especially European brands, is a luxury that you must pay for one way or another. Some people don't mind and factor that into the costs of owning a car they genuinely enjoy. Are you one of those people? That's for you to decide.

Leasing a car removes much of the headache but at the end of the day you walk away with nothing so you ultimately pay more or you only lease something for the price of owning a nicer car.


----------



## TallyHo (Aug 21, 2011)

By the way, I would never worry about being stuck with a car you can't sell. You will be able to sell your car. Perhaps just not for the price you want.


----------



## Danielle607 (Dec 31, 2015)

TallyHo said:


> The most cost effective way to have a car in Dubai is to buy a mid-range Japanese car, 2-3 years old and drive it for no more than 4-5 years, selling it when it's 7-8 years old. For a family, look into the Pajeros or Prados.
> 
> Excellent mileage, excellent reliability, servicing/repairs post-warranty are cheaper than other brands and you will always be able to sell it, and quickly at that too.
> 
> ...


I am looking into a Hyundai Sonata 2010-2013. We would buy the car out right. I suppose not having the headache of maintenance, insurance, and registration would be nice but to get some of our money back would be great even if it's not much. We've also got to learn how to register our car and insure it. My husband will be in Dubai before me and will have to do this on his own so any suggestions would be fantastic.


----------



## Balla Boy (Jan 3, 2015)

Danielle607 said:


> Hi everyone, my family and I are moving to Dubai over the summer and have been looking at our options regarding a car. Is it best to buy a used car, rent, or lease? I don't want to get to the end of our time in Dubai in about 5 years from now and be stuck with a car that I can't sell so we are thinking of leasing one from a dealership. Opinions?



I leased in my first year (just out of that now and still leasing) and I'd recommend it in the first instance. Firstly, you're going to want to get a car under you quickly if you're arriving with the family. Secondly, you're going to be shelling out a fair amount of cash getting set up - furniture, appliances, rental costs etc. Not having to find another chunky lump sum is a help. 

Thirdly, and most importantly, you don't really know what's going to happen. I'm about to start my second job, fourteen months after arriving, and wouldn't have anticipated making a change that quickly. I've been fortunate in a difficult market to find something that's worth staying for. 

I'd recommend the "Robert De Niro in Heat" approach in year one - have as little as possible that you can't walk away from at the drop of a hat.


----------

